# help sexing Santa Isabel



## towelie (May 6, 2011)

I always heard one frog calling, is that means i have very good chance to get one pair?
Opinion on Sexes.
No1~No3---Frog 1
No4~No5---Frog 2
Thanks


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

To my uneducated eye, it looks like male/female.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

They look young...how old are they?


----------



## towelie (May 6, 2011)

jeosbo01 said:


> They look young...how old are they?


Around 6 months i think,at beginning frog2 is bigger than frog1, now is opposite and i have seen frog2 calling,are they old to call if frog1 is male too?


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have had them start calling st around 6 months or so, but by no means would consider not calling at 6 months an indicator of female. I would give them a couple of months before I could make a good guess, but it does look like a possible pair.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

They look pretty young to conclusively sex. Their color hasn't really even come in yet.

Nice frogs though, good luck with them.

Deb


----------

